
 Algorithms At Dead-End: Cannot Squeeze Knowledge Out Of A Pixel - prakash
http://jeffjonas.typepad.com/jeff_jonas/2008/02/algorithms-at-d.html
======
bdfh42
Just musing bit: I wonder about the power of narrative.

I do not mean the narrative style of TV shows like CSI and NCIS where they can
"enhance" a single pixel into a recognisable face or number plate - rather the
narrative of a sequence of transactions. Can a sequence tell a story that
leads to comprehension - or at least to reduced false positives?

We know that Bayesian SPAM filters need to keep track of the new stories
arriving in our email in-boxes as the SPAM and fraud "pitches" evolve over
time - seems to me we should be able to do something similar with transactions
- we just need to find a narrative (or some other less than perfect
understanding) in any given sequence.

~~~
jeffjonas
Sequence can be essential. Ever see a picture on a camera and not be able to
place it or decode it ... then if you look at the pictures before it and after
it. Then sometimes this is the context you need? Yep - just like that!

------
pchristensen
Jeff Jonas has actually done some pretty cool stuff related to information
gathering over time. Worth checking out.

<http://itc.conversationsnetwork.org/shows/detail3470.html>

~~~
prakash
thanks for the link to the podcast, Peter!

